# Medical Query



## Mark.C (Nov 4, 2011)

Hi All, 

I was wondering if you could help me with a query I have regarding medical test results. I have recently been offered a job in Christchurch and I am intending to apply under the Work to Residence scheme with a an offer of a 2 year fixed term contract. 

I just received my medical form through from the panel doctor and everything was ok apart from the Liver Function Test which he wrote "sightly high ALT result but not clinically an issue" (the result was 68 by the way). 

I was wondering if any of you knew whether or not this would cause an issue with approval of my VISA application? 

Many Thanks, 



Mark


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

People have abnormal results and still get approval. In all likelihood your application will be passed to the MA and you will be asked for a retest, depending on the results of that, you may be asked to do some specialist tests. Most likely, worst case scenario, it may delay your visa but not prevent you from getting one.


----------



## er.harpreet (Nov 21, 2011)

hi there,
i have an elevated sgpt level (77). and panel doctor did my other related tests like hep which is normal and then he did my ultrasound in which he found fatty liver. he told me that wont cause rejectipn in my visa but would cause a delay. but now i dont knw how much delay.. its been over six weeks i did got any reply from my co. can ny bdy guide me what to do next. will my case be accepted or rejected.. what would be done to my case.. pls reply me..


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

er.harpreet said:


> hi there,
> i have an elevated sgpt level (77). and panel doctor did my other related tests like hep which is normal and then he did my ultrasound in which he found fatty liver. he told me that wont cause rejectipn in my visa but would cause a delay. but now i dont knw how much delay.. its been over six weeks i did got any reply from my co. can ny bdy guide me what to do next. will my case be accepted or rejected.. what would be done to my case.. pls reply me..


It's not likely your case will be rejected for medical reasons. Same as the OP, in all likelihood your application will be passed to the MA and you will be asked for a retest and/or you may be asked to do some specialist tests. Most likely, worst case scenario, it may delay your visa but not prevent you from getting one (if everything else is is alright with the rest of your application).


----------



## er.harpreet (Nov 21, 2011)

thanx for reply sir. sir can u pls guide me how much delay can be. as i had sent my specialist reports also (thanx to my doctor)..


----------



## er.harpreet (Nov 21, 2011)

got my approval today..... thanx every bodyy... party timeeee....


----------

